# A deal for someone.



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a Canon Lens,,,,,, FD 50mm 1:1.8 SC,,,,,,,,,,,,I don't have a clue how old it is but it looks brand new but I know it's not new I received it in trade a couple of years ago,,,,,,,,,anyway here's the deal I live in Rosenberg if anyone is headed this way they can have it free of charge. You pick it up I won't mail it. I also have 2 older Minolta lens a 23mm and a 50mm that are also free and they too look new..

send me a PM if interested

dick


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Its a shame someone doesn't want these. I made this same offer about a year ago and no responce then as well so they are headed to the land fill today.

dick


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Too bad. You could have donated them to a high school or junior college for their photography classes.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That 50mm f1.8 would have been a perfect lens to use reversed on another normal lens for some serious macro work.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

deckh,,,,,,,, The high school didn't want them and the jr college didn't return my call after several attempts. Arlon......... yes you are right there but I have two others that I have set up for reverse operation. I did try to give these a good home but if you don't deliver free of charge with operating instructionsn most folks don't want to take the time or expend the effort. I had had these lens for two years waiting for someone to come along with the need,I finally just gave up..

dick


----------



## photophish (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm interested in the Canon lens and will be traveling from Houston to Austin on Saturday 4-4 if you still have the lens I will pick it up and give it a good home. My email is [email protected] please contact me to arrange thanks, Jim


----------

